

Scientists detect possible alien life on Titan - apphacker
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/7805069/Titan-Nasa-scientists-discover-evidence-that-alien-life-exists-on-Saturns-moon.html

======
wr1472
Slightly misleading headline and statements in article.

A more accurate headline would be - "Further evidence uncovered that does not
contradict theory of life on Titan".

The article also states - "They have discovered that life forms have been
breathing in the planet’s atmosphere and also feeding on its surface’s fuel."
- not true. That assumption stated as fact is based on the following two
findings -

1\. "The first paper, in the journal Icarus, shows that hydrogen gas flowing
throughout the planet’s atmosphere disappeared at the surface. This suggested
that alien forms could in fact breathe."

2\. "The second paper, in the Journal of Geophysical Research, concluded that
there was lack of the chemical on the surface. Scientists were then led to
believe it had been possibly consumed by life."

Too much conjecture and assumption making in the article. Less sensationalism
please.

